# don't know were to post hog vitals



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

i have some hog vital pics that may help someone out so enjoy.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Wow, their heart is very low isn't it????


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

We shoot every one RIGHT BEHIND THE EAR!!! No meat messed up and they drop DRT.


----------



## cro (Jan 17, 2006)

there isn't much talk about hog hunting in here so i thought a little info for anyone who may go hunting are has seen some may like to know the vitals. sorry about posting in the deer hunting but not sure were i should have put it. thanks :sniper:


----------

